# Locust + Crickets in same tub??



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Purely out of curiosity, would i be able to keep crickets and locust in the same tub or would one start munching the other?

Obviously not for breeding, purely for feeders, just have loads of small tubs everywhere with different foods in, would be brill to be able to condense them


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

nope the crickets will eat the locusts i hate crickets there evil


----------



## plaiceandchips (Jan 18, 2011)

At the moment I have 100 large crickets and 20 medium locusts in the same kricket keeper (large one) with plenty of bug grub and gel and the are both living together fine. I've done it before aswell to give my t's and lizards a bit of variation, never known them to attack eachother


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

yes the crickets will when they get hungry


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

plaiceandchips said:


> At the moment I have 100 large crickets and 20 medium locusts in the same kricket keeper (large one) with plenty of bug grub and gel and the are both living together fine. I've done it before aswell to give my t's and lizards a bit of variation, never known them to attack eachother


I have done the same, all the locusts seem to spend nearly all the time up on the ceiling of the faunarium anyway (they do this without the crickets in)


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a large faunarium that i used to keep locust in and they did all seem to stay up the top...recently started buying crickets as well for the spiders and i just have tubs of everything everywhere 

Might give it a try with a tub of each next time i buy some if a few people have had some success...just seems a decent idea as they both need pretty much same care and eat the same


----------

